# Ag man ma dis lekker as dit reën



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Lekker,

Toe dit 110mm in Dubai gereen het het die stad tot stilstand gekom.

Ek mis 'n goeie Donderstorm:sad:

Groete


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Pardus said:


> Ja dit reen weer ongelooflik vandag!!!!! :wink: Dit het gestraant ongeveer 350mm tussen 12uur en 6uur by ons gereen! EN DIT REEN NOGSTEETS!!!!


Wat reen lyk my hier in Zoeloe land gebeur dit nie meer nie ons het regtig lank laas goeie reen gehad maar dit sal seker nog kom


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Tonight we had here a big storm 80 to 120 Kmh and lots of rain, because the strong wind the rain came horizontally:embara: At 3h15 in the night I was outside because my wooden fence to the neighbour was down. At this moment the wind / storm blow with so much noises and power that I am afraid to lost my roof.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Agter hierdie waai weekend ons ontvang 13 dood mens hierheen.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Frank 0 that is a serious storm. Glad to hear you are okay, though.

I hope your target butt gets sorted out again quickly. Otherwise mouse hunting season will be affected!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

350mm in six hours!!!

It hasn't rained properly in JHB since I got back from SCI.

I hope we have a week of non stop rain before winter sets in. This year is going to be a better winter than last year. With the good rain we've had the game herds will be much better off.:wink:


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

We have had 120mm here in Zululand since the year began and six days out of seven are over 32°c. Crop is non existant and the Bank manager is becoming impatient, oho yes fertiliser and chemicals have also doubled. Dont know how much longer I can hold on.

Ryan


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

After the storm and rain the river level at our town grows up 2 meter
I had a lot of work this morning with all our museum ships, all the ropes was soooo strong.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Gerhard said:


> Lekker,
> 
> Toe dit 110mm in Dubai gereen het het die stad tot stilstand gekom.
> 
> ...


Ek weet darem nie. Ek geniet ook 'n lekker donderstorm maar dit het ons 'n bietjie geld gekos laas week. Dinsdag nag my CCTV, Sekuriteit sisteem, elektriese hekke en afstand beheerde ligte se receivers op die plaas gebrand. Het dit Woensdag reg gemaak. Donderdag nag toe kom die donderweer weer. Nog receivers daarmee heen. Wag nou vir nuwes. Het dit nog nie ingesit nie. Ook maar goed want Sondagnag toe bliksem en donder dit weer vir 'n vale.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

A plane nearly was nearly splashed during the high winds - see this clip... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4OxGkmvPng

that would have made 150 dead...


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> A plane nearly was nearly splashed during the high winds - see this clip... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4OxGkmvPng
> 
> that would have made 150 dead...


Now you know why they don't allow the auto pilot to land :wink:

Talk about a day at the office. That pilot knows his stuff.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

This was in Germany, 150 people got a second chance from god:wink:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi mates,

the next storm is blowing with speed of around 120 Km/ph over Germany today.
I hope my house come through without any damage


----------

